# Px4 9mm Compact ????s



## Kirk37r (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok Guys, My holster question was solved here now time for some thoughts and opinions.
Went to the range today with my new Px4 9MM compact. I am using the large Backstrap. Gun fits my hand well and feels good. Started at 10 yds, first shot was A flyer DA. next 14 were low slight left of center. regrouped and loaded another mag same thing. Thought about it loaded a mag and moved back to 15 yards. most shots still a bit left but closer to bullseye. I was using A 6 oclock sight picture. 

Also A good amount of rattle with the slide back but I believe thats the barrell design.

Stepped back to the table loded A mag for my Sig Sp2022 9mm and holed the bullseye at 15 yards (combat Sight picture) 

I know there is the fact of getting used to the charicteristics of the Px4. Which I will adapt too, Just looking for some pointers so as to not throw anymore wasted ammo then needed. 

Edit: 
One more thing; Maybe just A break in thing but, It seemed as if some of the casing had A soft eject. Wound up wearing some on my hat actually. Not all but once in A while. Not really worried about that as all shot fired and ejected.


Heading back to the range sunday so any imput would be appreciated and put to use

Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd bench rest the pistol to make sure your sights are on, if needed, drift the rear sight to point of aim, left if you want to go left and right if you want to go right. Likewise, at least for me, shooting off the bench helps you get a good feel for the trigger, takes out as much human error as possible, helps you to know the sight picture and will show what your doing right and wrong w/o going through a plethora of ammo with frustrating results. Unlike popular belief not all pistol sights are dead on out of the box. Furthermore, when you scope in you favorite hunting rifle do you bench it or do you shoot it off hand for zero? I had to drift my PX4 Compact rear sight a little to the left and off the bench I literally split soda straws @ 15-20 feet every shot. Off hand, I shot a small Copperhead's head off at 10 feet, amazing. I'd work on your sight alignment and trigger control and getting accustomed to the pistol. PX4's are literal tack drivers and with small tacks at that, if you do your part.. BTW, some new compacts may like a little hotter ammo at first until a few 100 or so downrange. USE WWB if you can find it to start and stay away from weak Federal, Remington and especially PMC Bronze at the very first, shoot 2 aspirin off a fence post and post us in the morning.


----------

